# Power Door Lock Kits?



## verticalrunner (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a 2008 Versa sedan S and didn't buy power locks. I've been wanting to install power door locks, but have been wondering if someone else has done this or which kit to buy. Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## pbballa (Jan 9, 2009)

your best deal would be to do with bestbuy,cartoys, or circuit city thats what im doing and they charging me 700 with alarm includin and installed.


----------



## verticalrunner (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for the reply


----------



## pbballa (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah no problem i went to the dealership on monday because i have the same problem and they were charging 5000 for it lol so its not worth it lol


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

I got my alarm with both front door lock actuators, and full tint job (good for 3 years warranty) done here in Houston for $250 bucks when I got my car. It was done at Stereo Efx. Did an excellent job and havent had any issues with alarm, door locks, or tint. 

Shop around. Usually it's about 60 bucks for lock actuators (per door) and then whatever brand alarm you're shopping for to actuate them.

Good luck!


----------

